# homemade focusable triple XML 3000 lumen light (many picts, heavy!)



## hanachan (Jun 11, 2011)

i have been building a new light which may be the improved version of the light
previously reported (the last parts of articles were lost in the crash).






a new light may be more compact, less heavy and more powerful.
this is interim report.

*1.PLAN*




LED: 3x Cree XML 1000 lumen
battery: 6x18650 Lithium (2p3s)
light control: PWM regulation using 12xAMC7135 and PIC microcomputer
heat control: 3mm thickness alumi plate + cheap alumi fins for PC
+ PC fan controlled with PIC microcomputer & thermosensor 
lens: independently focusable 30-40mm diameter lens

*2. MAKE PARTS & ASSEMBLE THEM TEMPORALLY*
*
battery box





lighting board




*LED on aluminum plate
*
focusable lens




*move it by magnet

*fin




*cheap small alumi fins for IC *

assembled




*surround battery box with aluminum boards + fins


----------



## hanachan (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: homemade focusable triple XML 3000 lumen light*

*3. ELECTRICAL COMPONENTS*

*fan*




tested some cheap & small fans

*thermosensor*




used *S-8120C*, its very small, easy to attach near the LED.

*10bar LED*




10 LEDs can be emitted by 4 ports (usually need 10 ports).





2x10bar LED can be driven. LED power level (red) & temperature (5G3Y2R)

*check PIC working*




PIC16F886 measures LED temperature & displays it, displays LED power level,
controls LED power with PWM, controls fan with PWM and lights red LED 
when battery is low voltage.


----------



## Nos (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: homemade focusable triple XML 3000 lumen light*

This takes way to long too load. 3 min with a 16000kb/s line. How is it hosted?


----------



## Firecop (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: homemade focusable triple XML 3000 lumen light*

This looks amazing! Well done!


----------



## Bimmerboy (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: homemade focusable triple XML 3000 lumen light*

I love these types of builds. Looking forward to the finished light!


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: homemade focusable triple XML 3000 lumen light*



Nos said:


> This takes way to long too load. 3 min with a 16000kb/s line. How is it hosted?


 
Loaded fine for me 

Your build looks awesome!


----------



## hanachan (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: homemade focusable triple XML 3000 lumen light*

sorry & thank you for the comments.

*4. CURRENT REGULATION*

my circuits:





my first circuit was *A*. It seemed to work well with 3s 18650 batteries not fully charged. 





so i made up a light control circuit board.




But the one of XML was damaged at lighting with 3s2p fully charged batteries.
i did not understand the reason. i found out the similar problem report and was advised.
it may be thought that when the AMC7135 shut down the current, an excess high voltage broke the AMC7135 and resulted the bond wire damage due to massive current through XML LEDs.

The improved circuit is *B* (i removed a short-circuited AMC board). A 330 ohm register parallel to AMC boards diverts the current when the AMC boards are high impedance. it prevents AMC boards from excess voltage on them. Three diodes inserted in circuit make sure　of voltage decline. they are removed after test.

finally i used a small LED and register as bypass of current.




this circuit works well　for the moment.


----------



## hanachan (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: homemade focusable triple XML 3000 lumen light*

*5. COOLING SYSTEM*





aluminum fins are spread all over the backside of base aluminum panel.





a fan controlled with LED temperature is attached under the battery box.
The wind from the side of the fan blows among fins.
*
6.SWITCH*





main power switch is consisted of click type ball pencil and one reed switch.
power control switch is consisted of small plastic ring & 2 reed switch.

these can be controlled with finger of grip hand.

*7. NEARLY FINISHED BODY*





PIC board is in the black box.

FYI: all connection diagram


----------



## Gryphen (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: homemade focusable triple XML 3000 lumen light*

Very cool!


----------



## easilyled (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: homemade focusable triple XML 3000 lumen light*

There are some clever dudes out there. :bow:


----------



## N10 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: homemade focusable triple XML 3000 lumen light*

amazingg!!o.o


----------



## Madpayas0 (Aug 7, 2011)

This, sir is intriguing.


----------



## 350xfire (Aug 7, 2011)

Another crazy-stupid-but-in-a-good-way buld! That's cool!


----------



## hanachan (Sep 4, 2011)

thanks for the comments.

*8. OPTICS*

ive used the condenser lenses got from junk SLR camera lenses.




these are very clean, no chromatic aberration. 
Three pair of magnets keep the lenses in the acrylic pipe.
they are moved by external ring with magnet.






the top lens has the largest diameter and focal length among three lenses (effective diameter:26-30mm. focal length about 35-40mm).

*9. BEAM SHOTS*





this light (3xXML) and DIY SST-50 focusable light

max defocus





max focus 1 




distance about 15m

max focus 2












10bar LED shows power(red) & temperature near LED(green). 




power was max. temp was 50-60 deg. C.
very easily recognized than character display.


----------



## Linger (Sep 4, 2011)

Hanachan,
Another brilliant creation. Thank-you for documenting your work as you built this wonder.

Are you going to make a dive version of the focusable triple?


----------



## hanachan (Sep 5, 2011)

up video:



thank you, Linger.


> Are you going to make a dive version of the focusable triple?


maybe no. main issue is durability. 
this light will be waterproof (not dive light).
im planning a simpler focusable dive light.


----------



## mojospapi (Sep 6, 2011)

Awesome build. Cute schnauzer. Mojo is impressed too - wOOf!


----------

